

Lessons Learned From Getting a Ton of Press - lifeoffbi
http://lifeoffbi.com/2011/04/26/lessons-learned-from-getting-a-ton-of-press/

======
follower
FWIW, I wanted to (and tried to) click on the "How We Do Sizing" text on the
graphic on: <http://www.blanklabel.com/how-it-works.aspx>

Instead it took another three clicks/pages to get that information. When it
comes to clothing I'd think sizing was pretty important to know up front.

------
vipivip
Press will look for you if your product is cool.

